

Ask HN: How do you build your APIs? - ratpik

With so many frameworks around that let you build rich client side applications on the Web, Mobile &#38; elsewhere there is a need to build a single API framework on the server. What are the best practices for building an API consumed by a Javascript MV Client (Backbone/Ember) and Mobile (Android) while the web server having a web application (Django).
======
ggurgone
_In this presentation, Les Hazlewood - Stormpath CTO and Apache Shiro PMC
Chair - will share all of the golden nuggets learned while designing,
implementing and supporting JSON-based REST APIs_

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WXYw4J4QOU>

------
entelarust
Check out django-tastypie

